# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Fish enjoyed the sunshine and bit early.. Good day with some triples and a few over 14 inches. 










Capt Mike


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Damn Mike your on fire up there ! Only thing missing is some fo that awesome chicken you make on the grill ! Lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow. Great work.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Excellent catch!


----------

